# Well, it's not like you've never seen one of these before...



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

But I figured I'd post the mandatory "crappy camera phone" picture of my new-ish R3. Rival equipped. Took the Fulcrum 7's off and put on the Shimano RS-80's I had on my previous bike. Took it out for it's second ride since picking it up last week. Hills, unpaved roads, sloppy conditions, even some ice... no problems.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got mine as well. New bike bug bit me and I couldnt wait any longer for s5 in my size. Enjoy in good health Diver!


----------



## Phenomrider007 (Feb 16, 2012)

Considering the Cervelo r3 for my first road bike. Most likely the white and blue one!


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome bike! Glad to hear your riding even in so-so weather conditions. I can't wait to get the fulcrum 7's off mine. As my first road bike I have nothing to compare it to, but from what I've read the fulcrum 7's are mediocre at best.

Phenomrider- Go for it! You won't regret it. A fellow cervelo rider once posted, "When riding my cervelo, I never think to myself, what if I bought this instead" (at least something to that effect), and that couldn't be more true, at least for me.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Phenomrider007 said:


> Considering the Cervelo r3 for my first road bike. Most likely the white and blue one!


Um, everyone knows the black/red one is faster.

:thumbsup:


----------

